# How to stop dove mating with my hand?



## AvianAquatics (Aug 22, 2011)

I have a male dove that is around 10 month old now. He considers he as his mate by doing bow coos and lots of wing flapping. Then a week or so ago he just jumped up after his usual coo and mated with my hand! And have been attempting almost daily ever since!! How can I discourage this behavior without breaking his little heart too much? And how to calm his breeding urges? And if I get him some fake eggs would that calm him down because he will prehaps sit on them? And even though he is male why is he also flapping and spreDing his wings like a female when I pet him of the back? Thanks


----------



## mistergugu (Jul 8, 2009)

I have a pigeon I thought it was male despite the small size because of his mating behavior. The pigeon's first egg proved otherwise.

I also tried some time ago to calm her breeding urges unsuccessfully. It's just nature I guess. Just don't give him to play with your hand or give him a small other object (like a small toy or a sponge)


----------



## Libis (Oct 8, 2010)

Give them a mate, or deal with it. 

Eggs might sort of help for a little while--but you might just find yourself being pecked and prodded towards the nest for your shift on the eggs.


----------



## Sweets (Apr 14, 2010)

hi 

my dove, Booth, does exactly the same things as your dove. he's turning 2 this month.
he tries to mate with my hands, my feet, and most recently my pink beanie (fluffy hat...) Booth also spreads out his wings when I stroke his back...not sure why though.
he's been pecking & coo-ing alot lately & I was thinking of getting him a mate but I can't get him a dove the same breed as him so not too sure.

I'm not sure that there's anything you can do to stop him, I haven't been able to calm Booth down so far. Perhaps if you can get him a mate, he'd probably like that


----------



## AvianAquatics (Aug 22, 2011)

Anyother way to settle this by not getting him a mate? I can never stand the idea of having eggs and then kill it when there is a baby inside, even if the egg is 1 day old, I just think its too cruel


----------



## Libis (Oct 8, 2010)

AvianAquatics said:


> Anyother way to settle this by not getting him a mate? I can never stand the idea of having eggs and then kill it when there is a baby inside, even if the egg is 1 day old, I just think its too cruel


The cells do not begin to divide until it has been sat on for a couple of days. It's not alive yet at that point. I kept an egg in the fridge for 3 days and then put it back under mum thinking it would not develop. They actually just sit in stasis like a seed waiting for the proper temperature. (Though they will not sit in this waiting period for nearly as long as a seed.) Anyway--this is what that refrigerator egg looks like now: 










His egg would have never developed after being in the fridge had I put it in the fridge after cell division had begun. He would have died. But, his life shows exactly when the baby bird begins--after a couple of days under momma. * Not* on the first day. This is why it is ok to pull an egg on the first day and dispose of it. I've cracked open brand new eggs and there is nothing there yet. (Besides one cell that needs heat to become a bird at all.) 

Anyway, if you don't want to get him a mate--you are his mate. Move your hand if you don't like it, though if your male is as persistent as the ones I have, that isn't going to do much. Sometimes they'll take a surrogate stuffed animal--but I can see where that could get gross really fast. 

You can try building a nest and putting some fake eggs in it, but I still think you'll just get pecked and nipped at when he thinks it's your turn to sit on them.


Doves' whole beings revolve around having a mate and building a nest. It's what they are wired for.


----------



## Siobhan (Dec 21, 2010)

My pigeon goes through phases where she wants to mate with my hand or foot and she lays a couple eggs now and then (and shoves them out of her way or breaks them herself) and in between she's just very affectionate and follows me around. Be patient and in a week or two, the breeding mood should pass. It might help to put your bird to bed at night a little earlier and give him more hours of darkness so maybe his hormones will click off because it seems like winter time.


----------



## Libis (Oct 8, 2010)

btw, how much protien is in his feed? Too much will encourage breeding.


----------



## Lefty07 (Dec 30, 2009)

*High protein = breeding mode*

I agree. My doves seem to go into breeding mode when I give them egg food. So be careful with it, if you are feeding it. I only give them egg food as an occasional once a month treat, unless they are breeding. I also give it more often to juvenile doves - but for adult doves, the extra protein seems to get them charged up and into breeding mode.

I also have finches and you specifically give them egg food to get them in the mood to breed also.


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

I use to have a pet Robin (male) that had free roam of the house during the day, and his cage at night. He did the same thing with my hands and feet.
I use to just make a fist with my hand, he'd jump on and do his little thing ....then he'd be happy for a couple weeks  With a single bird, your not going to deter it....he looks at you as his mate. I'd just let him have his enjoyment and get it out of his system for awhile.......but don't lay any eggs


----------



## AlicjanPip (Jun 19, 2013)

LOL, I'm reading all your posts and having a giggle. Oh gosh, I'm going through exactly the same thing right now with my little English short-faced Tumbler, Pipi. As of the last 4 days, he's just been unstoppable. Pip is a year and 9 months old, and I raised him from day 6, so we've been pretty much buddies since. The thing is, he also has a mate which he dances around and tries to court...however, that's all he seems to do to her, just dance around and bump chests. He seems to prefer climbing on my hand to do the rest. Sometimes he gets so wound up, I worry he's gonna explode from the urge, its all very embarrassing and funny. I mean, I don't mind it - not sure his mate likes it, she seems to stare at him like he's gone off his rockers everytime -, but I don't want to hurt him psychologically. He needs to be handfed, so he goes bonkers the second I put my cupped hand (with seed in it, mind you) in the cage.
Hehehehe, this is all very amusing, oh dear.


----------



## Abdulbaki (Jul 31, 2013)

LOL this is the first time I hear something like this tho it is not unsual but he considers you his mate, moving your hand won't break his heart sometimes the hen do that.
but by giving him your hand you are giving him the chance and the trigger to do it !!
feed him and clean his cage nothing more!


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

The thread is from January 2012.

I don't think it is funny at all. in fact I think it is inappropriatly gross to let an animal, bird or otherwise mate with a person's hand. take your hand away people ! get the bird a mate if that applies.


----------



## AlicjanPip (Jun 19, 2013)

Abdulbaki said:


> LOL this is the first time I hear something like this tho it is not unsual but he considers you his mate, moving your hand won't break his heart sometimes the hen do that.
> but by giving him your hand you are giving him the chance and the trigger to do it !!
> feed him and clean his cage nothing more!


Hey Abdulbaki, thanks for your reply  yeah, I've been counteracting his advances by kinda putting my hand/arm around him and giving him a hug instead. Its hard going, he keeps grunting away under my arm then til he calms, lol. He's the cutest lil thing, gets scared of everyone but me. Aye the season of spring :/


----------

